# STUPID Pet Tricks



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Share some pet tricks that you've taught your dog or dogs, past or present. 

For example, I had a dog that would wave bye bye when someone left. I had a dog who put all his toys in a basket when asked. of course sometimes we would find other things in there like our shoes or anything else on the floor. My childhood dog would ring a bell to go out and bring a ball to the top of the steps and drop it and chase it repeatedly when no one would play ball with her..

little stupid tricks like that.


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't have anything that impressive but she will ring the bell the bell when she wants to go out. High five low five and paw and she will twirl in circles.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

"BANG!" - play dead, paw, other paw, speak, high five


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Our mini schnauzer/pit bull mix used to be able to 'show her nuts.' LOL She'd roll on her back. She used to hike the football too. She had tons of cool/stupid tricks. My sister taught her. 

I think Ozzy's stupid trick list would have to include dance, shame (paw on nose), and bow. He's got a lot more, but those are the ones I taught him because it's cute and made him work a little. lol


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

We LOVE trick training here!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are awesome tricks everyone and gives me some great ideas for my new pup... thanks for sharing


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess left paw, right paw, and high 5 would also be considered 'stupid' tricks. Haha. And roll over, spin, turn, weave (through my legs), 8's (also legs). Considering they don't serve any purpose other than to be cute. Haha.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if these are considered tricks:

>>> come, sit, down, stay, wait/stop verbally
or with hand signals.
>>> back up (verbally)
>>> "get your leash"
>>> paw, the other one
>>> find it (hide something and finds it)
>>> get the mail (open the front door and he goes to
the mailman and the mailman hands him the mail. if
my neighbor comes out he goes back down the driveway
and gets her mail and brings it to her)
>>> other side ( when walking no matter which
side he's on if i say other side he switches sides.
i use other side a lot on the trails. my dog can be in front of me
and if i say other side he switches sides when people approach
or when horse back riders approach.)
>>> go to the car ( open up the front door and goes down the driveway
and jumps in the car)
sheepy time ( when i say sleepy time; pronounced
sheepy time) my dog will get up and move to the bedroom
and sit beside the bed. he waits untill we're in then he
jumps on the bed.
>>> go to Stosh (i give him something to take next door to our
neighbor)
>>> go to Rosie (goes to my GF), go to your aunt (my sister),
go to your sister (goes to either one of my daughters)
>>> go through my legs (walks through my legs if he's in front
of me or behind me)
then there's list of things he does that i don't use a command for.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Your dog sounds totally AWESOME


----------

